# Dandi 17 months Old



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dandi is heading to Capriole Boer Goats next Monday to get bred. :wahoo: Just took these pictures of her today and got her ready for her special guy friend.  Last picture is the buck she's getting bred to "Capriole's Valor". He's 7 months in that picture. Valor has 4 kids at Nationals right now! Can't wait to see how they do!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I want me one of those kids  Congrats Victoria (and Caroline!) those are going to be some fantastic kids!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

WOW is all I can say!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Sydney! Can't wait to see what she has.  I'm hoping Valor will fix the topline on Dandi's kids. That's about the only thing that bugs me on Dandi. 

Thank you Cedar Point Kikos!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's going to have two does and a buck. All traditional, and one of the doelings has a cape  

I agree about her topline, that's the one big thing that sticks out to me, too.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I'm starting to want a boer goat more and more! So beautiful.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I hope she takes for you, the kids will be beautiful! My nubian/boer is pretty chunky and a little thick, like your boers to a lesser extent. She didn't get preggo this year...do you ever have trouble getting your "thick" does to take? She is on the chubby side, I'm worried that her weight caused the issue.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That would be AWESOME.  Especially a doe with a cape... 

Nope, haven't had problems getting our girls prego yet, but they are definitely chubby this go around. Our feeding program is the same so I'm saying it's the genetics.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I love your thick goats, they're wonderfully "chunky"! Unfortunately my doe is chunky from food not genetics, so I have her on a strict diet until breeding season. She's not happy about that!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW those are going to be some beautiful stocky babies.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow I really like that buck. That cross should do amazing things. Cant wait to see what hits the ground in 5 months!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you.  I'm so excited to see what comes from this pairing.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She looks great. Glad she aged out of 12 - 16 finally.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Tim.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Valor's kids did great at the ABGA National Show this week! 4th place (3-6 month FB doeling), 6th place in 45 (3-6 month buckling) and 8th place (3-6 month FB doeling)! Not sure how the other Valor son did that was there. 

Dandi goes over to Terry's on Tuesday.  We'll be bringing a new doe home too so I'm excited about that.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Victoria, hope you don't mind me asking, but how much are you paying to get Dandi bred? I am really hoping to get Ellie bred to one of Terry's bucks since she is about 1 hour away from our house  

Who is the new doe you are getting?!?!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

$200.  The does need to have current test results for certain things. CAE/CL and Q-Fever for sure. You'll have to ask Terry what your doe needs to be tested for. Dandi was tested for just about everything less than a year ago so I only needed to get CL and Q-Fever done for her. 

The new doe is a paint named Capriole's Reddy To Rock.  Here's a pic of her. This was taken while she was 4 months bred back in January. I'll get new pics once we get her here.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome, that's less than I expected. Thanks! 

She is gorgeous, Victoria!! Congrats!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I haven't seen her since March 1st so am really looking forward to bringing her home.  I saw her when we picked up Rainbows and she was just a week or two from kidding then.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, Dandi is with Valor now! And WOW does he look awesome. He is HUUUGE!!!! Dandi is a big goat and she looked half his size! Please get pregnant Dandi... 

Reddy didn't end up coming home with us.  She has an injury on her shoulder and it needed stitches. So we'll get her at the Big Top show next month. She looked GORGEOUS! I was so thrilled with her (again)! And her two doelings were with her and they looked stunning too.  Can't wait to get her here!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I saw that Terry updated her site, so you can see Valor's 4 kids that went to Nationals here: http://www.caprioleboers.com/index.html So cool!!


----------

